# PM9 Tactical Light?



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

New around here and to shooting. Been doing a lot of research prior to purchase and believe I'm down to the Kahr PM9. Love the size.

Curious about whether there is any option to add a tactical light to it for bedside use. Any options, or do you just keep a flashlight nearby.

Thanks-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The PM9 doesn't have a rail to accommodate a light, so you'd have to go to one of the makeshift designs that dangle off the magazine or whatever. I'd just learn a good gun-flashlight technique or two and carry/keep a Surefire handy.


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

